# Help me to choose right breed German Shepherd or Cocker Spainel



## Ajith Kumar (Jun 26, 2018)

I have two choices available to adopt one puppy.. What should I get.?
*Cocker Spaniel or German Shepherd.*?
I want dog that loves me and my family. The dog should not too much noisy. I run for about 35 minutes but not daily. So dog should withstand (note: I will not take my dog to run unless she is 18 months old).
I also expecting the dog to protect our house from intruders. 
My house does have little space out and don't have upper house. Hence there is lot more space available on top which is accessible by dog via steps.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

How did you arrive at choosing between two very very different breeds? Is it a case of where wife wants one, husband wants the other? That is needed info in order to even start to give input


----------



## Rubyjane77 (May 27, 2018)

Based on time to exercise your dog, I would think the cocker spaniel would be a better fit. German Shepherds are highly active and 30 minutes is likely not enough for them. But each dog’s energy level is different. Showline GSD are less active but not sure 30 minutes walk would satisfy them. 

Both are great dogs and would love you and your family. 

For guarding German shepherds are known to be more effective.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't think I have ever even heard of a cocker spaniel guarding the house? Not in the same sense as a German shepherd. How did you come to deciding between two breeds that are so different?

I think you would be better off with the cocker spaniel. GSDs can be very vocal, and they need way more exercise and stimulation than you mentioned in your post. I'm not sure if that was just an example and you would do more than that, but if that is all you are planning, a German shepherd is not a good fit for you.

How much research have you done on these two breeds?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Any barking dog is a deterrent. You are better off with a security system unless the fog is specifically trained in personal protection.

Those breeds are so opposite thst the question can't be answered.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

First dog that ever bite me was a Cocker, and it was a nasty bite. So I have no great love of the breed. I believe they were the breed associated with "rage syndrome " so I would be pretty hesitant to get one, a young one, from a rescue or unknown source. 
That said they are a lively and energetic breed, seem to not bark much and have a great love for their families. They are highly intelligent and seem easy to train although the few I have dealt with seemed to struggle with house training.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> ...You are better off with a security system unless the fog is specifically trained in personal protection.


This fog is: 






Aly


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

OP, based on what you've posted, I'd suggest a cocker rather than a shepherd. I'd also choose carefully as @Sabismom is correct; rage syndrome is not uncommon and neither is nerviness (not the same thing, btw). For that and other reasons, I suggest that you look at/for an English rather than an American Cocker which have always struck me as having a better/more sound conformation, better temperament, health history, etc. 

Aly


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Cockers are not that easy to train. They are known for peeing in the house. A family member had them and switched to an easier breed.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

It doesn't seem like you have the time to serve the Shepherds activity needs. I bring my shepherd to the dog park every other day for 2-3 hours and that doesn't even tire him out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@Aly 

Autocorrect hates me!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> @Aly
> 
> Autocorrect hates me!


Autocorrect tries to embarrass me. I have written strange things and spellings I never intended to write and missed correcting before the time limit. Luckily I don't get embarrass easily.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

I work with spaniels (cocker, springer and sprockers). The cocker spaniel can be very needy and clingy, they can be very vocal but are good workers; they can also be very stubborn.

They can also display what we call cocker rage and can be quite nasty with it. Don't get me wrong, the cocker spaniel is a wonderful breed but the cocker rage is a concern with some of them. I have been on the receiving end of a cocker spaniel with cocker rage and it is not nice. 

On the other hand, one of my favourite dogs that I work with is a cocker spaniel. 

So do your research.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

You can find rage syndrome or something closely related in gsds as well, it’s not common, but it’s out there. 

I think the op should redefine his search a bit and exam other breeds if he’s not sure. I agree with others saying the suggested breeds are too dissimilar.


----------



## Ajith Kumar (Jun 26, 2018)

CometDog said:


> How did you arrive at choosing between two very very different breeds? Is it a case of where wife wants one, husband wants the other? That is needed info in order to even start to give input /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


I want German Shepherd and my sister want English Cocker Spaniel


----------



## Ajith Kumar (Jun 26, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> I don't think I have ever even heard of a cocker spaniel guarding the house? Not in the same sense as a German shepherd. How did you come to deciding between two breeds that are so different?
> 
> I think you would be better off with the cocker spaniel. GSDs can be very vocal, and they need way more exercise and stimulation than you mentioned in your post. I'm not sure if that was just an example and you would do more than that, but if that is all you are planning, a German shepherd is not a good fit for you.
> 
> How much research have you done on these two breeds?


I already done major research before asking out here


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

If you're confident enough as a dog owner/handler, get a GSD. But I'm telling you, they're a LOT to handle. But the rewards... Can't even put it into words how awesome it is to be lucky enough to have one devoted to me. If you're not so confident, get a spaniel. Whichever you choose, remember they're a decade-long commitment.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> @Aly
> 
> Autocorrect hates me!


Maybe, but it gave me quite a chuckle. My favorite autocorrect screw up happened in grad school. Working on my very first grown up, professional ms re *marital relations* in divorcing couples. Gave it to my mentor for a quick look over before sending it to the journal editor. 

Next day, advisor called me and asked, "Aly, don't you like marriage?"

Auto correct had changed _everything _to *martial relations*....



Aly


----------



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

I sent my senior thesis in for proofing before I graduated (THANK GOODNESS).

My thesis included the following sentence:
" It is recommended that further research be based on several different organisms."

Autocorrect "fixed" organisms for me....... I don't want to type what it corrected it too on the forum, but just think.........I was HORRIFIED!

To the OP:

I have never met a cocker that I liked nor that I trusted. But, I agree with the others. A GSD needs ALOT of exercise and mental stimulation. A bored GSD will drive you insane while at the same time making you feel like a total idiot. For a GSD you will need plenty of time to let the dog run and play, plenty of time to teach the dog to think, and a lot of patience. Also, keep in mind that a GSD will cause you to question if you really are the one with higher intelligence. Oh, and make sure that you have a safe place to hide your socks. (Genali is on a sock rampage today)


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Okay, back on topic. OP, it sounds as if you and your sister will be sharing the new puppy. Is that correct? If so and given what you've written so far (i.e., german shepherd vs. cocker), one of you will be deeply disappointed whatever the final choice. That's not good. As long as you're sharing, why not go back to the books (do this together) and see if you can find a third or fourth breed that _both _of you can live with? I don't know enough about you or your situation to suggest breeds to consider (perhaps others will chime in), but I've recommended this book to lots of folks considering their first dogs and things have worked out well.

*The Right Dog for You*: https://www.amazon.com/Right-Dog-You-Daniel-Tortora/dp/067147247X

A final thought. I'm assuming that this will be your/your family's first dog. That being the case, I'd recommend that you _not adopt_ a puppy (i.e., a mix) from a shelter/rescue group. Too many unknowns about health and temperament, especially for a (no disrespect) inexperienced family, and things could go very badly. Of course, things could go extremely well, but why not stack the deck in your favor?

Aly


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Cocker Spaniels are famous biters of their own families. Here is the first dog I had ever known, my mothers Cocker Spaniel. He bit my father, my uncle (pictured) and also me when I was a baby.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ajith Kumar said:


> I want German Shepherd and my sister want English Cocker Spaniel


Actually English Cockers are quite lovely. They are _not_ the same as the American cocker. I've never known an English cocker with a bad temperament, unlike American cockers and Springer Spaniels.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Actually English Cockers are quite lovely. They are _not_ the same as the American cocker. I've never known an English cocker with a bad temperament, unlike American cockers and Springer Spaniels.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

OP, do you still live at home with your parents? What is their input? How old is your sister? Who is going to be the primary care-giver for the dog? Maybe instead of choosing between two very dissimilar breeds, you could keep brainstorming until you find a breed that you both agree on. Maybe a breed like a rough collie could satisfy you both. If you get a GSD, they're the best dogs in the world (I'm not biased or anything, haha) but be prepared to invest time, energy, and money into training as well as exercise. They're dogs you need to spend time with. They're not dogs you can just feed and forget about. Good luck in your search, and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Ajith Kumar (Jun 26, 2018)

sebrench said:


> OP, do you still live at home with your parents? What is their input? How old is your sister? Who is going to be the primary care-giver for the dog? Maybe instead of choosing between two very dissimilar breeds, you could keep brainstorming until you find a breed that you both agree on. Maybe a breed like a rough collie could satisfy you both. If you get a GSD, they're the best dogs in the world (I'm not biased or anything, haha) but be prepared to invest time, energy, and money into training as well as exercise. They're dogs you need to spend time with. They're not dogs you can just feed and forget about. Good luck in your search, and let us know what you decide.


We both living with parents and in Indian culture (as I am Indian), we (mom, me, my sisster, father, Grand parents) all live together for rest of life in same one house. 
We want dog that is easy to care of. Our dog should go well with moderate workout.. We also like cuddly dog..


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Ajith Kumar said:


> sebrench said:
> 
> 
> > OP, do you still live at home with your parents? What is their input? How old is your sister? Who is going to be the primary care-giver for the dog? Maybe instead of choosing between two very dissimilar breeds, you could keep brainstorming until you find a breed that you both agree on. Maybe a breed like a rough collie could satisfy you both. If you get a GSD, they're the best dogs in the world (I'm not biased or anything, haha) but be prepared to invest time, energy, and money into training as well as exercise. They're dogs you need to spend time with. They're not dogs you can just feed and forget about. Good luck in your search, and let us know what you decide.
> ...


Yeah. Definitely don't get a GSD. GSD is A LOT of work, they're not like other puppies. I wouldn't recommend GSDs for an inexperienced dog owner, unless they're extremely determined and has done extensive research. Cuddly dogs? Easy to care for? Moderate exercise? Without experience and proper training? Nope. Big no no. Coming from a person who's had different dog breeds since she was 4 years old, consider some other breed.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You might consider the expense of grooming a cocker too.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I just wanted to make posters aware of Ajith's previous thread, where he says "I got showline puppy from reputable breeder...." He even posted a picture of a very young puppy.

What happened to the pup, Ajith? Did you take it back?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...i-take-show-line-german-shepherd-running.html


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Yeah, based on what you say you want in a dog, a German shepherd is NOT the right breed for you. They are really not anything like you described.

I remember the thread Sunsilver linked. I was worried by your wording that you would rehome the puppy if she wasn't perfect for you... Hopefully that didn't happen and we are just missing some information.


----------



## Ajith Kumar (Jun 26, 2018)

Sunsilver said:


> I just wanted to make posters aware of Ajith's previous thread, where he says "I got showline puppy from reputable breeder...." He even posted a picture of a very young puppy.
> 
> What happened to the pup, Ajith? Did you take it back?
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...i-take-show-line-german-shepherd-running.html


I returned that puppy to breeder as puppy have several problems including tick problems. Also there's some issues regarding breed certification papers. So there is chance of getting another GSD puppy or same puppy with problems solved. At this situation, my sister suggest to get cocker spainel puppy from another breeder.
This is the situation behind this thread..


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

If I were you, I'd look for a lab or even better a golden retriever. GSD won't be a good fit based on your description of what you want in a dog. JMHO, but if you try to pound a square peg into a round hole it doesn't often mean success, and it's usually the dog that suffers...good luck!


----------



## Feather (Jun 18, 2018)

If you like spaniels consider an English springer. They're less scatty than cockers and not prone to rage syndrome as far as I know. I've had both and found the cocker to be super friendly and happy but she barked at everything and was, frankly, not very bright. The springers were just as joyful but were much more solid characters once they got past the crazy puppy stage. Just don't get one if you have poultry.


----------

